# Back in line!



## snake (Dec 19, 2014)

I've mentioned the gravity boots and inversion tables before but here's a simple video. I kept it short but I normally hang for about 4-5 min, it's all I can take. I can hear my back sliding into place and if all goes well, I get a serious pop out of my L5-S joint. There's a nice pull through the hips that just seems to set things back in place. I never hang the day I squat. I just feel that the joints are made for compression and to pull on them and then compress then shorty there after may lead to injury.

If you have a back problem, give this a try. I don't think they make the boots anymore and I see the tables going for $200 but if it helps, it's cheaper than an MRI!


----------



## bugman (Dec 19, 2014)

Interesting.   I've heard of the inversion table but never the boots.  I'll have to give that a try. I go see the chiro  about twice per month.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 19, 2014)

How do you get your feet up there to hang bro...lol


----------



## losieloos (Dec 19, 2014)

Vulnerable position.


----------



## losieloos (Dec 19, 2014)

Inb4 snake slips and hurts his neck.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 19, 2014)

We do something similar for our hips and backs. We choke a big black band on the monolift. You slip thru and hang from the hips.  Then a hetero life partner Jacks up the mono until your head is off the ground. 4 minutes later they set you down. 

I swear when I finish this I am in a better mood.


----------



## deadlift666 (Dec 19, 2014)

That actually looks like it feels awesome.


----------



## snake (Dec 20, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> We do something similar for our hips and backs. We choke a big black band on the monolift. You slip thru and hang from the hips.  Then a hetero life partner Jacks up the mono until your head is off the ground. 4 minutes later they set you down.
> 
> I swear when I finish this I am in a better mood.



And an inch taller! Lines all the soldiers back up. It's also said to help the movement in the lymphatic system.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 20, 2014)

I try to use the inversion table but it hurts my ankles like a mofo. There's boot attachments too so Imma dig those up and try that next.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Dec 21, 2014)

snake said:


> I can hear my back sliding into place and if all goes well, I get a serious pop out of my L5-S joint.



Snake...I see we have the same injury/ailment. I use the Teeter Inversion table. Life would be a lot different for me if I could not get my vertebrae to open up and relieve the pressure on my sciatica. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## schultz1 (Jan 10, 2015)

When I power lifted I would hang all the time. Felt great. Wish we had something where I am now.


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Jan 10, 2015)

I think I need to give this a try.. After my pregnancy my sciatic has been so fukked up, and it affects my squating from time to time now. I wonder if this would help.


----------

